# GTO Apparel ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone know of any good place to shop for maybe a nice shirt, or gto caps something like that.....


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

www.pontiacmall.com usually has some stuff. And of course ebay.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

We have some nice ones in our parts department. They have these Polyester shirts that are awesome in the summer. Plus they are Cyclone Grey 

Got all sorts of hats/shirts.


You can probably get some good stuff on Ebay.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> www.pontiacmall.com usually has some stuff. And of course ebay.


I just rec'd a denim shirt and a black tee from the Pontiac mall with the GTO 6.0 badge embroidered on them........cool stuff  
PS...and a hat with the GTO badge on it too.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd kill for a shirt w/ the dart big on the back, can't seem to find one, most of the pontiac shirts I've seen remind me of some ******* from West VA :lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> I'd kill for a shirt w/ the dart big on the back, can't seem to find one, most of the pontiac shirts I've seen remind me of some ******* from West VA :lol:


I have two of these. One like the picture and the other white with blue. Real nice shirts.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I just rec'd a denim shirt and a black tee from the Pontiac mall with the GTO 6.0 badge embroidered on them........cool stuff
> PS...and a hat with the GTO badge on it too.


Looks like it comes only in medium and large! What the heck?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

dealernut said:


> I have two of these. One like the picture and the other white with blue. Real nice shirts.



yea, i'd rather have a Tshirt


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

still want the GTO Black Letterman


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

i want a hat kind of like dealernuts avatar. migth have to special order


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I got a black t shirt for christmas that has kind of a collage of GTO's on it. It has an 05 a 69 and one more, I can't remember what year. Pretty nice shirt. I was told they bought it at Cracker Barrel of all places!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a very cool HSV / Holden Racing Team pit crew shirt and a similarly-styled HSV / HRT jacket....got both off of Ebay. 

Cheap and nice, and 100% _P-P-_Pontiac free..


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> I got a black t shirt for christmas that has kind of a collage of GTO's on it. It has an 05 a 69 and one more, I can't remember what year. Pretty nice shirt. I was told they bought it at Cracker Barrel of all places!!


I have the same shirt, got it at Cracker Barrel too!
:cheers


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I got a nice T shirt with the TRG teams GTO.R at the Rolex 24 last weekend. Another vendor had a cap with GTO and the early style triangle GTO label and T-shirts with "GTO - Established 1964.." Must be on the web somewhere?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

muthstryker said:


> i want a hat kind of like dealernuts avatar. migth have to special order


Funny you mentioned that. My wife made that in a golf visor. Also had dealernut stenciled on the side. I will take a picture of it and send it to you.


----------



## 455_poncho (Nov 18, 2005)

Check out *Legendary Muscle *on eBay. Very unique high quality stuff.

http://stores.ebay.com/legendary-muscle


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> I'd kill for a shirt w/ the dart big on the back, can't seem to find one, most of the pontiac shirts I've seen remind me of some ******* from West VA :lol:


I'll bet Groucho has a pretty big collection of Pontiac Dart attire. Maybe he'll let us know where he bought his. :rofl:


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Really cool jackets and stuff!http://www.corvettesport.com/corvettesport/gto1.html


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Seriously, if you're in for auto attire, and you have a Steve & Barry's close to you, I highly recommend you shop there. Lots of car t-shirts, sweatshirts, and jackets, and everythingis $6.98 or less.

Not sure how they do it, unless they're using slave labor. These are GM, Chrysler, Ford, licensed products and very good quality.

I see their stuff on ebay all the time where people have bought things there and sell on ebay to make money. 

Unfortunately, not much in the way of Pontiac stuff. Their selection may vary from store to store, but in Staunton, VA, the only Pontiac sweatshirt was for a Trans Am. 

I guess you could search on their website.


----------

